# What is your main knife



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

POST your favorite knife or knives if you wish, want to see all of your guys' blades! GO :cookie: :koolaid:


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Now that is a real difficult question, as all are tools for different purposes, so myself, I carry several.

All around usefulness, possibly my Gerber EziOut (now over 10 years old before Gerber sold out and mine made in U.S.A., NOT China)half serrated, half razor sharp (oh and all mine razor sharp, or thrown out).

For concealed fighting, probably my Cold Steel Vaquero. 
For Unconcealed carry, my custom sheath similar to kukuri, but a bit thinner, and false edge razor sharp also; very fast for slicing in both directions, easy natural pointing hold; and vicious stabbing weapon weapon.

Several other smaller knives for skinning, filleting, small serrated for rope cutting, etc.

My test on any folder, is any movement when opened at pivot point, never buy; this must be rock solid always, or will always be the weak spot to break.

Cheers Aussie Allan In Thailand


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Would'nt this be in the knife section?

Anyway my favorite knife is my little grenade Tactical knife with a heavy upgraded spring for a very fast, assisted open.

SMS


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

JackOfAllSlings said:


> POST your favorite knife or knives if you wish, want to see all of your guys' blades! GO :cookie: :koolaid:


what about yours ?


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2013)

Nutin' fancy' but it is great for working on forks.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Some of my knives shown on YouTube, sorry the focus is not so hot.. One camouflaged 6 inch straight edged self opening razor sharp fighter, not shown.

They would not let me use my stated extension here to show a slide show, which is odd seeing that is where we post our comp. videos..

Anyway just go to Allan Leigh their from Thailand, and see them for yourselves, okay.

Cheers

Aussie Allan


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

camera sucks but i carry a swiss army i have the officers edition and soldier edition


----------



## norca (May 3, 2012)

the one in me pocket at the mo its a kroo custom friction folder from SA maker


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

This is the main one available to me at the moment. My best ones are in my house in the UK. Perhaps the 'bestest' is a big Bowie...an exact copy of the one in 'Crocodile Dundee' when he says "THIS is a knife!". I spent a lot of time carving the wood of the handle and did a fair bit of work on the brass fittings too. When my parents died I was at a loss to know what to do with my mother's furs. Well, my main knife now has a sheath of real ermine...tres posh. LoL


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I carry my Leatherman Wave on my side daily, so I really don't carry a pocket knife. I do have a few blades though. I'm a huge Becker fan, so I'll start there:

Becker BK2. A quarter inch thick of beastly blade badassery:










My modded BK2, I made into a clip point, and added tiger stripes:










Becker BK10, Camillus era:










Becker BK9. Love chopping with this blade. My favorite manipulated photo I took of it. Be careful, you'll poke your eye out::










Becker BK13 Remora. Small stainless blade. I carved this wood spirit out of a piece of Red Bud tree with it, that I chopped down in the previous photo. Also entered this photo in a Christmas contest, and won a new KA-BAR knife:










I'll stop for now.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

although, as a Witch, I suppose my main knife must be my Athame !


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

Cheapo Marbles Camp Cleaver I modded. Before:










After:


----------



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

For edc leather man and fixed minimalist, Moras& cold steel gi tanto for camping also my magnum kukri..really like the big Ontario Bowie (forgot model name).condor rodan is really good too for the money.don't like folding ones to much for self defense.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

When I am at work (office job) I carry an Executive Edge "The Grande". When not at work, I carry a Zero Tolerance 0350. It is the toughest, best built, knife I have ever owned.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

@The Warrior, pls be careful when posting extremely sharp knives, your Becker BK9 almost cut the forum page and trying to damage my display too. :iono:


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

e~shot said:


> @The Warrior, pls be careful when posting extremely sharp knives, your Becker BK9 almost cut the forum page and trying to damage my display too. :iono:


Haha, I know, right? I manipulated it once, to where it looked like it was coming out of the page, then got the idea to make it look like it was slicing into the page. I thought it was a pretty cool effect.


----------



## joseph_curwen (Feb 8, 2010)

Large Sebenza as edc, Esee 4 in the woods


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

The Warrior said:


> e~shot said:
> 
> 
> > @The Warrior, pls be careful when posting extremely sharp knives, your Becker BK9 almost cut the forum page and trying to damage my display too. :iono:
> ...


Yes, buddy. I like that effect, very cool. BTW, here is my one Poor Man's Benchmade


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok. I'm no knife connoisseur like some of you guys, but here is my set up.

First is my Gerber something or other folder. This thing is carried clipped in my pocket every day and I have absolutely no reservations about putting it through he!!.

It gets used for everything from opening boxes to scraping s*** off concrete. Very rarely, if ever does it have any respectable degree of sharpness to it.









The second also gets carried with me everyday(this one on my belt). It's my Gerber multi-tool. The blade on this is kinda reserved for special needs. It mostly sharpens pencils, cuts flush ends on tubing while at work, and does anything else that requires a bit more sharpness.









And then there is my Mora. I use this for carving forks(still kinda new to me). And it comes with me camping as a general utility knife.









I have others but these are the ones I use.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

I have that same Mora Companion. Nice little knife.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I usually carry around a utility type knife as my job sees quite a bit of cardboard needing cut and flattening.

I carry around my Spyderco utility box cutter most of the time.


----------



## The Warrior (Jan 30, 2012)

^ Cool box cutter. I used to carry my little Buck Metro for box cutting:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

For my everyday carry, Benchmade Mel Pardue- half serrated tanto tip. I have many knives, but I have to say every since I found the Esee, they are my go to for whatever now. I have the Esee Jungles, 5, and Izula. The first sling shot I made was all hand carved with the 5, that's when I knew I needed the smaller Izula, cause I almost took a finger off trying to carve the fork with my 5 :aahhhh:


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi well my main knife which has seen a lot of use as a work knife and as a knife that comes out for various past times. It the knife at the top of the photo. Which is a 5.5 inch Bowie. Made by Muela, its model is Inox. Made in spain. I've owned it since 15-16 years old..I'm now 27.

The second knife down is a Joker knife, another spanish knife. Which is a skinning and gutting knife. Which gets used when I'm hunting. Had this one for awhile too.

The third one down, a Viking dagger (Seax) is a blot/ ritual knife. As I'm a Heathen that follows the way of my ancestors the Vikings and Saxons. Before Christianity came to Britain.

The fourth knife is my newly aquired Hungarian Damascus dagger/knife.

The fifth one down is a US 1918 replica Trench knife.

One knife not in that photo is a my pruning knife! But this is because I couldn't find it.

Anyway, thats my little collection.


----------



## AK Rick (Jan 11, 2013)

My every day knife, I have quartered Caribou with it but I prefer the leathermen and a skinner. My favorite skinner might be the next one off the bench...I'll get back to ya on that.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

I have both the old Gerber sharpening steel, which also acts as a chisel if need: and their newer course/fine ceramic sharpening tool; plastic and small, but works great to keep that razor edge; or rather to touch it up every week, or few days as in do.

Just a suggestion some may of not thought of, as sharpening your own knives is child's play, with a little practice.

So forget thinking you need to take it to a "pro" and pay big money, okay.

Cheers

Aussie Allan In Thailand


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

Still carrying Benchmade 710 in back right pocket and sak in pouch on the belt. Probably be that way for a long time.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Sean said:


> I usually carry around a utility type knife as my job sees quite a bit of cardboard needing cut and flattening.
> 
> I carry around my Spyderco utility box cutter most of the time.


That thing is pretty wicked! I like it!


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

Haha, Butchers Scimitar with 12 inch blade. I love this knife.


----------



## Dave1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Aussie Allen, I never let anyone touch my knives other than me! Especially sharpening them. I use a combination of a wet stone, oil stone, dimond flat file, and a normal chainsaw round file to sharpen my knifes. They are very sharp. Never use power tools to sharpen knifes, it can take the temper out of the metal.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

I carry this little knife daily in a cross draw sheath on my belt. The blade is only about 2.25" long, but laminated steel. Holds a razor edge and is the perfect size for just about any task.


----------



## FWV2 (Mar 10, 2013)

flippinout said:


> I carry this little knife daily in a cross draw sheath on my belt. The blade is only about 2.25" long, but laminated steel. Holds a razor edge and is the perfect size for just about any task.


Hey Nathan! Really nice Knife! did you customize the Helle handle or make a new custom handle for a Helle blade? if so how did you get just the blade?

Thanks!

Fwv2

PS; I have a peice of mastodon Ivory that I have schrimed, that is just begging for a Helle blade!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

I thought this was knife thread?
Why are you guys showing off our pencil sharpeners?

This is a knife





















It's the Rambo 3 knife, custom made by Gil Hibben.
Now how about some actual knives?


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I carry a Buck solid stainless steel pocket clip "Nobleman" that i would feel naked without. And i have one of several Mora's(there cheap and good quality blades) in close proximity like in my pickup truck and my semi truck and at home etc. Also usually have my Leatherman on my belt.

I have many and various jack knives all sizes but above are my goto's.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Victorinox. This is what is always in my pocket. I use it at least 10 times a day, every day.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Dang it OldSpookASA picked my pocket. Wait I still have mine. Sorry OldSpook.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Shtf Slingshots said:


> I thought this was knife thread?
> Why are you guys showing off our pencil sharpeners?
> 
> This is a knife
> ...





Shtf Slingshots said:


> I thought this was knife thread?
> Why are you guys showing off our pencil sharpeners?
> 
> This is a knife
> ...


your main knife, not the one you just took out of the box. nice sword. that thing belongs beetween the ribs of a pig.


----------



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

Great looking knives guys! I have to say the Leatherman Sidekick is my main knife its got a great blade and a serrated knife great for cutting forks. Cant be Leatherman quality. But my favorite knife is the spyderco karambit not for slingshots though.


----------



## Geko (Nov 13, 2012)

thats my edc in moment.





  








P1110043




__
Geko


__
Apr 26, 2013


__
4







greetings


----------



## SHTF Slingshots (Feb 4, 2013)

pop shot said:


> Shtf Slingshots said:
> 
> 
> > I thought this was knife thread?
> ...


It's actually my dad's main knife, he keeps the boxes incase he has to sell them, it's got proof of authenticity and quality


----------



## Kwala (Jul 28, 2012)

I know it's not a hard core blade, but I carry a Victorinox Swiss Champ with me everywhere. I've had several SAK's over the years and finally got a Swiss Champ, and couldn't live without it!

Then I bought this one for my father a few years ago, and respectfully inherited it when he passed away last year. (For a while he stopped wearing it in its pouch in public because where he lived introduced mandatory fines for public knife possession in a bid to curb "knife crime"...right, you're gonna fine a 75 year old DIY'er??)

Interestingly enough I pretty much solely used this in the construction of my very basic natural slingshots, the saw is sharp enough to cut stuff back.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

I have simple taste. For over twenty years I have carried Swiss Army Driver. Mostly I use the small blade when carving. And yes there has been more than one. I have probably bought 20 over the years. Canadian tire has them on sale for $10 a few times a summer.I always have a new one in the drawer for when I loose one.


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

FWV2 said:


> flippinout said:
> 
> 
> > I carry this little knife daily in a cross draw sheath on my belt. The blade is only about 2.25" long, but laminated steel. Holds a razor edge and is the perfect size for just about any task.
> ...


I just purchased the blade and made the handle in house. I got the blade from the North American Distributor- Sports Hansa out of CO.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

quarterinmynose said:


> Sean said:
> 
> 
> > I usually carry around a utility type knife as my job sees quite a bit of cardboard needing cut and flattening.
> ...


Thanks, it works quite well.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Geko said:


> thats my edc in moment.
> 
> greetings


That's an edc fixed blade winner! :thumbsup:


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Just like slingshots, guns, bows, and brains. how it is used is so much more important than the brand and the size.

My EDC is a Leatherman Sidekick, i like the pocket clip so i don't have to wear a sheath. If i think i'll be doing some carving, I'll carry my Boker Carvers Congress. I also like my #6 Opinel


----------



## JackOfAllSlings (Mar 15, 2013)

The Gopher said:


> Just like slingshots, guns, bows, and brains. how it is used is so much more important than the brand and the size.
> 
> My EDC is a Leatherman Sidekick, i like the pocket clip so i don't have to wear a sheath. If i think i'll be doing some carving, I'll carry my Boker Carvers Congress. I also like my #6 Opinel


SAME i love my sidekick


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ahhh ya can't beat the old gerber multi tools the rounded grip on the outside the tools all inside, the extra attachments for the smaller phillips and straight screw driver bits in the front pocket. It has lasted me a mile over 10 year hard use, and will last another 10 years; well maintained of course.

I'm afraid the leatherman and similar with the tools outside, and a cutting type grip under real pressure, do not "cut it for me" although I know they have brought out new models based on the Gerber original.

It is on my belt almost all the time.

Cheers Aussie Allan Alias Allan Leigh In Thailand


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

Oh cool, knife thread









I usually carry several different knives for different tasks so it's hard to pick just one.

Here's what I typically have on my person (much more stuff in the EDC-bag):










or










The red folder is my lunch knife, & there are two more blades on my SwissTool which is from Victorinox as well. I never use these last two just so I'll always have some sharp back-ups when I really need 'm.










My favs however are currently the Böker Gnome:










And either one of my Bats:










edit: I just noticed in which forum this is posted, I kinda recent that to be honest. I've been carrying knives on a daily basis for over 30 years, and even though some of them may look really mean I never thought of them of anything other then a tool. I would never want to use one as a weapon in a fight personally.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice collection


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a few knives. My current edc is a lionsteel molletta. I usually have more than one on me at any given time. My go to the woods knife is a custom forged drop point with a 6" blade by Jim Crowell. Sorry no Pictures.


----------



## HerecomestheBOOM (May 9, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Nice collection


Thanks. Those are just some daily users though, the actual collection is a bit bigger I'm afraid


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Ahhh ya can't beat the old gerber multi tools the rounded grip on the outside the tools all inside, the extra attachments for the smaller phillips and straight screw driver bits in the front pocket. It has lasted me a mile over 10 year hard use, and will last another 10 years; well maintained of course.
> 
> I'm afraid the leatherman and similar with the tools outside, and a cutting type grip under real pressure, do not "cut it for me" although I know they have brought out new models based on the Gerber original.
> 
> ...


Well said. I have tried a few others over the years, but keep coming back to my particular gerber. Mine does not sport the extra bits though. I have tried other gerbers that went more towards a leatherman style, they just pissed me off because they tried to save space by making the phillips head flat with a barely discernible notching for the cross point. Didn't work worth a D*m*.

I wouldn't mind trying a SOG. But I would hate to spend the money knowing I already have something that works.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

swiss army knife and a cheapie one hand open lockblade for every day carry. My favorite knife is my Buck 119. Got the swiss army knife when one of my wife's friend's grandfather died. love the 119 because I wanted one all through high school, and bought it in my late 20s when I could finally afford it.


----------



## NoobShooter (Sep 15, 2012)

I purchased a used Benchmade 154CM from a marine and I really just started carrying it everyday. It's heavy and bulky but it gets the job done when I need it to.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Simple, but very comfortable and effective.


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Simple, but very comfortable and effective.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

My favourite knife - a steak knife!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been carrying my small classic sebenza for the past 7months, i got it second hand which the previous owner used it everyday for the past 8 years. I really like this knife ... who doesn't? 

The Ti lock bar is showing wear and tear, but it still has another 8+ years life. From a using standpoint, i'll be honest ... it's uncomfortable but for my *EDC* use, it works fine.

at the moment, i'm hoping i will save enough cash to purchase the Sebenza 25 or the older production Umnumzaan (lock bar stabilizer on the new ones look ridiculous  ) by the end of this year. It should be pretty cool ...


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm no knife collector or expert. Only have a few and I rotate and varies which I carry, the swiss army more often ...





  








Buck 112, Swiss Army 14 function, &amp; Unknown folder (fur handle)




__
ZorroSlinger


__
Jun 11, 2013








P.S. One on left with fur/claw handle given to me many years ago. He had stashed in his garage ... pedigree unknown.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

Interesting one on the left !


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Coming from Argentina, ostrich claw


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I just had to do it ... finally got the Umnunzaan.

The quality, fit and finish is AMAZING, i love the new ceramic integral lock face/detent.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Danny0663,

May I ask it's dimensions, as in blade length etc. ?....

Cheers Allan


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Buck 110


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't have my ruler on my at the moment, but i copied the specifications from Chris Reeve's website.

http://www.chrisreeve.com/Umnumzaan

*Blade Material:*
CPM S35VN Stainless Steel
*Blade Hardness:*
58-59 RC
*Blade Finish:*
Stonewash
*Blade Length:*
3.675" (93.35 mm)
*Blade Thickness:*
0.140" (3.56 mm)
*Handle Length:*
4.77" (121.16 mm)
*Handle Material:*
6Al4V Titanium
*Handle Thickness:*
0.150" (3.81 mm)
*Weight:*
5 oz. (141.75 g)
*Fittings:*
303 Stainless Steel
*Pocket Clip:*
6Al4V Titanium

It is quite heavier than i expected, and the whole thing is overbuilt for what i will use it for (EDC). First thing i will do though is to re-set the secondary bevel and add my micro bevel as i do with all my knives.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> Buck 110


Absolute classic.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

My EDC is a Kershaw half ton. It's a well built knife and good for general purpose use.

Link for reference:

http://www.heinnie.com/product.asp?P_ID=5337


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

dannytsg said:


> My EDC is a Kershaw half ton. It's a well built knife and good for general purpose use.
> 
> Link for reference:
> 
> http://www.heinnie.com/product.asp?P_ID=5337


Looks a nice one. Just what can one carry in the UK nowadays ?


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

ruthiexxxx said:


> dannytsg said:
> 
> 
> > My EDC is a Kershaw half ton. It's a well built knife and good for general purpose use.
> ...


You can carry a non-locking blade under 3 inches but I use mine for work as I'm an engineer so have excuse to carry a locking blade.

Our knife laws in the UK are very strict just like our firearms law.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

dannytsg said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > dannytsg said:
> ...


ah...thanks for that...so, if I ever come back to the UK (Goddess forbid!)..as a woodcarver I could carry my locking Laguiole (4"? ?


----------



## dannytsg (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes you could during your time of work. If though, after you have finished work and gone to McDonalds at 7PM in the evening, you get stopped by the police, then carrying it for work does not stand as a valid excuse for having it in a public place and thus you would be liable for the offence.


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

ah...thanks for that clarification


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Heres a picture off google of the knife I use.

Its a Old royal navy jack knife (If I am correct). Solid as a rock!


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

LBurnett, Very nice Knife!! Was it very expensive?

SMS


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

My Dad has had two of them from when he was very young, and gave me one. I'm not sure on price but I know they now make plastic handled versions instead of metal. The metal one is from about 1940 (World War 2).


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thats very cool man. I wish i had the older version one, I dont like plastic handled knives.
Thanks

SMS


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey try the good old Australian Army folding knife issued to all young soldiers, full metal made like god knows how many made, in Japan when Japan was an Ally in WW1. They must of had several hundred thousand made. Very similar to the knife you pictured, sharpening bevel only on one edge, but very good steel, and could hold a razor edge for weeks.

Cheers Aussie Allan


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Allan! Any idea where i could find one?

Thanks

SMS


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Not really, but I think ebay, or google Australian army folding knife and disposal stores.

There are plenty available, and they are not that expensive, as they do not look anywhere near as good as the commercial stuff.

But as to function, and strength, well you can not do much better; they are made to last.

I just did a quick search and no luck, but probably because of too detailed search criteria.

So simply search Australian disposal stores, then at their site search for folding knives, and I confident you will find one.

Just remember, it looks very basic, all metal single blade on one side the other side thick to pointed spike for knots, and rocks out of boot cleats etc; and a strong can opener: and that is it, nothing more.

Oh, a U shaped swiveling tie off point for a lanyard.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

Just found this part of the forum 

@The Warrior

Nice to see you here! :thumbsup:

My main knife would be this one, Benchmade 730 (Ares), as it is the one that I carry most often










I am a commodity surveyor, as such, when inspecting cargoes in jute bags, this knife make a quick, easy work out of it


----------



## Smashtoad (Sep 3, 2010)

I have tried many EDC knives, mostly <$50. Most were crap, none more than the Kershaw Half Ton. The Buck Juno is hard to open one-handed and the orange handle is real, real ugly. But if you're spending $20...I deserved it.

I recently dropped about $65 on a Boker Plus Whale and I am in love with it. It opens like a dream, and even though it is big enough to scare people when opened, I don't even know it is there.

Here's a pic.
http://www.edgeobserver.com/wp-content/uploads/Anso_Whale_2.jpg


----------



## drnoob (Jul 7, 2013)

My one and only knife is the benchmade 940!


----------



## Johnbaz (Oct 24, 2012)

My turn to say- 'Ya call that a knife??!!'










I made the one above years ago, hammered it out of a piece of packing steel, it's just mild steel so is of no use at all :hmm:

I made this one one out of a sharpening steel and actually is very hard steel!










My latest toy is a bit big to be a knife!!










This one is a fair bit smaller but is around 340 years old and made by a top smith of the era, Omi Daijo Fujiwara Tadahiro, it's a Wakizashi (top one is a modern day Katana)..










There's various bits of furniture missing from the Waki, also it was apparently re-handled over a hundred years ago for the Satsuma uprising (what I was told by the Museum here in Sheffield anyhow).

Some pocketknives..










Fixed blade knives.



















A li'l old Mora..










A rather... er.. rude knife from India (I think!) :naughty: I got rid of this as I had young nephews and nieces and didn't want to chance them finding it :nono:










Remember the Alamo??










A little J Rodgers Bowie from George vi, 1936/'52










I have more but pics aren't very good :thumbsdown:

Anyone make their own??

Cheers, John


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nice collection, Johnbaz! The stacked leather handle on the last bowie is very neat. How long have you been smithing?

On another note, my wife found my missing swiss army knife in the laundry, and my mother in law found my one hander in a couch. I'm carrying again.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Spyderco Military in CPM D2 (sprint run).

Awesome knife to carry around, size is pretty much perfect for EDC.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Just a few of my collection, although my main carry knives are the Gerber Ezi-out, and the Cold Steel Vaquero.

Most are Custom made, with a few manufactured, and few Thai knives, but all are kept razor sharp.

The first is a Titanium folder; the second a custom bush knife does it all when you cannot carry a chainsaw, a hammer, and an axe, along with a hook for lifting pots etc off the fire; the 3rd and 4th are some of my collection.

Cheers Allan


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

EDC, well since I dont carry any of my swords, axes, or long fixed blade knives everyday....they frown on that around here....right now I carry a small case stockman and usually one or two larger folders....cant compare with others here...mostly just cheap get the job done knives that I wont shed a tear over if I loose them or they get trashed after all I'm going into combat with them. Right now its a cold steel Kudo, but that will probably change as the day goes on.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Danny0663 said:


> Spyderco Military in CPM D2 (sprint run).
> Awesome knife to carry around, size is pretty much perfect for EDC.


I love this knife! I have a few spyderco blades that I rotate thru but my main EDC for the past few months is the Spyderco Centofante 3. It has a slightly thinner blade than most spydies with similar blade lengths but it is a great slicer and a surprising carver.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Love the bush knife, Allan.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey yea, it is great for getting work done, but a bit heavy for fast work as a fighter.

Although one slash and it would take an arm off, but you would be unlikely to get a second slash.

That is life, always a trade off, a great tool, for speed......

But then again, I always carry alternatives, for little surprises, should the need ever arise. And been around a bit too long, to ever have all my eggs in one basket, no matter where I am.

Cheers Allan


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

The crkt igniter is my best edc knife but my woodsmans pal is by far my favorite cutting tool. When it comes to minimalist survival camping this thing does everything.


----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Been debating ponying up for a Woodsman's Pal for quite a while.


----------



## ceedub (Apr 22, 2013)

studer1972 said:


> Been debating ponying up for a Woodsman's Pal for quite a while.


 DO IT! Better than any hatchet or machete and the quality is unbeatable. When you get it though take a file and sharpen the main edge clear to the end.


----------

